# Christmas Tunes: Post The Songs That You Listen To.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hold On I have To Switch Browsers. I can't get Explorer To Work.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have to switch computer stations, this one stinks, I am at the library and the system is torpedoing me.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ironic, don't you think?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Heck, You Tube is Doing it for Me. It has been a good lineup.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Did you know the best selling single of all time, Christmas or otherwise, is "White Christmas" by Bing Crosby?

I like everything by Crystal Gayle.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Did you know the best selling single of all time, Christmas or otherwise, is "White Christmas" by Bing Crosby?
> 
> I like everything by Crystal Gayle.


sideKhar,
I like her myself, but I did not know that she sold that many Christmas singles. Thanks.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

White Christmas is my all time favorite. No one had a voice like Bing. Well, maybe Como...but I like Buble' a lot also.

This was from a Christmas special several years ago. It had some pretty cool video effects.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Ok I am a kid at heart .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm a sucker for a good Christmas song. Here's a particular favorite. Warning: Non secular religious based musical selection that may offend some listeners!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Awesome selection CSI!



csi-tech said:


> I'm a sucker for a good Christmas song. Here's a particular favorite. Warning: Non secular religious based musical selection that may offend some listeners!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A Watchman said:


>


LOVED IT! Thanks Watchman, never saw this one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And a little more Pentatonix


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And no Christmas collection would be complete without the baroque, ethereal sounds of Manheim Steamroller. Destined to be a classic.






Maybe if I get a chance I will post a video of my classical guitar rendition of "What Child is This?"


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*I Only Want You For Xmas.*


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Pentatonix Sings God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen To Perfection


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


>


I have the tape of that. Grandma had way too much eggnog--excellent choice.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Pentatonix Sings God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen To Perfection


*Pretty good lip-sync!*


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A Watchman said:


>


Mariah owns that song, she is so good at it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I'm a sucker for a good Christmas song. Here's a particular favorite. Warning: Non secular religious based musical selection that may offend some listeners!


_I am not offended, I like it._


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It was Kosher the first time I heard it. In a past life


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

He's Rollin'


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Mary Did You Know, sorry but I don't know how to post it


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Mary Did You Know, sorry but I don't know how to post it


I forgive you , please lay off the cheese. It won't help Error, I mean AAron

This was posted B4, butt here it is again


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Watched this LIVE, after we left DeToilet, Part of "The Great White Flight" after the 1967 Riots


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This music video is hard to watch. The visual is reality.



AquaHull said:


> He's Rollin'


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I know this video is an odd thing to post but this is what my kids keep on singing and the only Russian language Christmas time song that is not about Jesus' Birth


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It's cold enough for a 3 Dog Nite


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


>


Now there is a post that is after my own heart, Joe Diffe rocks this song.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJOe3CXE-mA&list=RDiIdnYAkqSes&index=3" target="_blank">








I don't know what in the blazes is wrong with the systems at the public library, but you get what you pay for I guess. 
These "Cadillac's Not", are giving me grief.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Will The Circle Be Unbroken Vol.2／Nitty Gritty Dirt Band／Johnny Cash／Ricky Skaggs






I teared up on this one: I miss my mother, my father, and my grandmother. My turn is coming up, I am 61 now, and I feel the burden of old age, it is weight on me. But, I have been a Christian for 30+ years, and I am surprisingly unafraid of eternity. I will go when He calls me, and I will know Who it is that calls.:vs_smile:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This one choked me up too, I am pretty tired and I have been thru a lot. I will be glad when my name is called. 
I have this song on "O Brother, Where Art Thou", it is good one.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Very beautiful, I can see myself listening to this a few times  Thanks for sharing



MisterMills357 said:


> This one choked me up too, I am pretty tired and I have been thru a lot. I will be glad when my name is called.
> I have this song on "O Brother, Where Art Thou", it is good one.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Amazing... something in my eye 



inceptor said:


>


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

One of my all time favorites...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Awatchman beat me to mine.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Awatchman beat me to mine.


I'm getting nuttin for Christmas? ... just a guess.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I'm getting nuttin for Christmas? ... just a guess.


The Kinks Father Christmas.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, after all Levon was born on Christmas Day.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll give you a remake of Leonard Cohen famous song Hallelujah. Back in 2013 a Kansas band named Cloverton released this version. I like it, and trust you will to. May you walk with God.

[video=dailymotion;x1yplwp]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1yplwp_a-hallelujah-christmas-cloverton-music-video-with-lyrics_music[/video]


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

[video=dailymotion;x2c8pgw]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2c8pgw_a-christmas-version-of-leonard-cohen-s-hallelujah-that-will-give-you-chills_music[/video]


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

*@Cricket* I have posted the song above twice using different links. They both play before posting at PF. Help please?


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I like my xmas musi with a lil kick

down with the christmas - Bing video


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You must .... wait for the young girl.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I saw this video and it touched my heart , I had to post it . 



 When kids have special needs they still can do what they want to . God Bless them .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I saw this video and it touched my heart , I had to post it .
> 
> 
> 
> When kids have special needs they still can do what they want to . God Bless them .


And it touched my heart also. Thanks Targetshooter for the share.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


>


A blond moment, in triplicate, and hilarious too. You don't see beautiful women, with a killer sense of humor too often.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Love this thread!
You guys are all softies


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

TG said:


> Love this thread!


I do to, it has gone over very well.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Something in my eye :vs_love:



Targetshooter said:


> I saw this video and it touched my heart , I had to post it .
> 
> 
> 
> When kids have special needs they still can do what they want to . God Bless them .


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I saw this video and it touched my heart , I had to post it .
> 
> 
> 
> When kids have special needs they still can do what they want to . God Bless them .


Excellent, and they knocked it outa the park. Those kids comprehend and apprehend God; He made them in His image, and they know it.


----------

